# And on the day N.Y. Posted its safe guns bill.....



## Newbie62 (Dec 22, 2012)

I GOT MY LETTER TO MEET WITH THE JUDGE! I've spent almost a year in this endeavor. The first week in April 2012 I took my pistol safety course. Picked out a pistol, paid for it in full, filled out the application in triplicate, mailed 3 reference sheets out for friends to fill out, had all my paperwork notorized, got fingerprinted and dropped off all papers at local sheriffs dept in mid may 2012. Was notified by sherrif that all was in order and my application was being forwarded to county clerks office in early November 2012. And today, I got my appointment to meet with the county judge on feb 28 for the final stage of my pistol permit. 
I feel sorry for anyone in N.Y. who is starting this process now. By the time all is signed sealed and delivered, I'll guess, it'll be almost a year to the date.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

In Virginia, they are required by law to issue your CHP within 45 days or show cause as to why it has not been issued, and must also issue a temporary permit if the wait exceeds 45 days. Most permits are issued in anywhere from 17 days to a month.


----------



## Scott9mm (Jul 2, 2012)

I think my NC CCP took about 3 weeks from class to permit in hand. The main time consumers were the various checks with DOD, mental health facilities, etc. The process is run by each local sheriff and I was impressed by the smooth application interview/paperwork process. Of course, they could be a lot more busy now.


----------



## Newbie62 (Dec 22, 2012)

NYS has a law on the books that states you must be given an answer to your request within 6 months. I have received no correspondence from my issuing agency other than the 2 letters I mentioned in my original post.
PL 400.4-A "Except upon written notice to the applicant specifically stating the reasons for any delay, in each case the licensing officer shall act upon any application for a license pursuant to this section within six months of the date of presentment of such an application to the appropriate authority. Such delay may only be for good cause and with respect to the applicant."


----------



## acepilot (Dec 16, 2012)

Jeezus! 21 days by law in Wisconsin. A guy could die before getting his permit in NY!!


----------



## zonie77 (Apr 28, 2010)

What if you are in danger?


----------



## plp (Jan 13, 2013)

Gotta love Alabama, less than three weeks from application to permit and all through the sheriff's department.


----------



## niadhf (Jan 20, 2008)

What county are you in?


----------



## tiogariverrat (Oct 29, 2011)

In my county in PA you get the permit the day you apply. It took us less then 30 minutes to get ours. I'm sure this in not the case in the Phila area. We walked in they took the photo's ran the back round check and printed up the permit.


----------

